# Audit/Accounting Jobs



## NhatPham (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi all,

My 175 visa (Accountant) has just been granted and I have started my job hunting process. I have 7+ years of audit experience with Big4 accounting firm with 5 years in Vietnam (my home country) and 2 years in Singapore. I am partly qualified with ACCA (got a few papers left). Do you think my profile good enough to get a Big4 jobs in Australia?

It would be great if anyone in the same occupation can share some experience. All kind of advice for job search in Australia is much appreciated as well.

Thanks all.

Cheers,
NhatPham


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

*About your Visa*

Hi NhatPham, I saw that you just got your 175 Visa, congrats!! I'm a management accountant and will be applying for the same Visa once I get all the required documents. I was wondering, how long did it take you to get your Visa granted from the time you applied?

Thanks and good luck in your search!


----------



## NhatPham (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks. 

I was extremely lucky with my application I think. It took only 2.5 months from the time I lodged my application (29 Jun) to get my visa granted (12 Sep). I applied under the old regime (i.e. before 1 Jul 2012) so I am not sure how it goes with the new system (i.e. SkillSelect and EOI).

I waited for 2 months before my CO was assigned. The duration may vary, some waited for 4 - 5 months, some haven't got a CO after a long wait. After the CO was assigned I was given around 1 month to submit medical and police checks. Last pieces were submitted on 11 Sep and I got the result on 12 Sep. Lightning fast. From what I saw in this forum, as well as what I got from my agent, it normally takes 2 - 4 weeks for the CO to give the outcome. You can see more references in timeline in the timeline thread for skilled migrant visa in this forum. 

My experience might not be relevant but I'm happy to share where I can. 

Cheers.


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow you were really lucky!! How many points were you able to get? I heard the higher he points, the faster it may go. If I can get a high score in the ielts exam, I should be getting to at least 65 pts. Not sure if i'll be able to get much on work experience. My previous job was not 100% related to management accountant And i only have 2.5 yrs on current role, it doesnt meet the 3 year mark yet. I'm trying to gage how long it will take since I have a dog export to coordinate on top of this!


----------



## NhatPham (Sep 2, 2012)

I think I got 65 or 60, just the minimum to applied that time or little above. When I applied, it only matters whether you have enough points to apply. 60 or 80 did not make a difference. I'm not sure how the point system has changed now. But I also think the higher points you have, the better chance there is that your application can be processed sooner.

For your experience, I think as long as you meet the experience in the "occupation", says Accountant, not the role you are in now, you will still be fine. Why don't you try applying as Accountant (General)? I think it gives you more flexibility in terms of presenting your experience and skills for skill assessment, as long as they are accounting related. I am an external auditor but I also applied as an Accountant (General).


----------



## WesleyWong (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi, congratulation on your Visa. With your 7 years of professional experience it shouldnt be a problem of finding a job there. However, from most of the forum i went through, most highlighted that local experience is a king maker.

When are you planning to go over to Australia?


----------



## NhatPham (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi WesleyWong,

Thanks! I'll probably come during the second quarter next year, people say it's good. I can't agree more on the 'local experience'. So I am working on my CV now to make it more appealing to Australian employer. I plan to complete CPA Aus as well.


----------



## WesleyWong (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah, I am also working on it. I am planning to go by end of this year. So now i am very hardworking in sending out resume to every corner of Australia...hope at least can get something. All the best!


----------



## NhatPham (Sep 2, 2012)

Best of luck! However, I heard that end of the year is a bad time coz people will be on summer holiday and little chance you can get something during that period.


----------



## Tunisian37 (Sep 18, 2012)

yh31 said:


> Hi NhatPham, I saw that you just got your 175 Visa, congrats!! I'm a management accountant and will be applying for the same Visa once I get all the required documents. I was wondering, how long did it take you to get your Visa granted from the time you applied?
> 
> Thanks and good luck in your search!


Hi yh31/ Hi NhatPham,

I wish u much luck for your immigration process.

Please tell me how can i know which kind of visa I am eligible to and what are the required documents? do you think that I need an immigration consultant for my process?

Thank you in advance for your answer?


----------



## qadadha (Oct 12, 2012)

hello i am Amin from Adelaide how can i help


----------



## Tunisian37 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank u Amin, I am sofien from Tunisia, i want to immigrate to Australia, but i have really no idea about the process... can u plz give me more information about that?

Thank u in advance


----------



## qadadha (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello my name is Amin I am from Palestine living in Australia , as i know moving to Australia not easy but you can see immigration web of immigration department that help you about rules and condition . or contact immigration agent is easyer.

my email is qadadha at gmail com 
i am a skilled migrant but in the past the rules was easyer.

if you need any help you are welcome 
Regards
Amin


----------



## WesleyWong (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, I always believe...it is in God's hand...


----------



## Tunisian37 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi Amine,

My mail is sofiane.manai at yahoo.com

i do not know any immigration agent... do u know one? 

Tell me plz anything about australia: cities, jobs, cultures,... I am 37, married and have 2 kids.
kind Regards,


----------



## NhatPham (Sep 2, 2012)

Tunisian37 said:


> Hi yh31/ Hi NhatPham,
> 
> I wish u much luck for your immigration process.
> 
> ...


Hi Tunisian37,

You can try logging on to the DIAC website at immi.gov.au. They have a Visa Wizard where you can answer a set of questions to determine what type of Visa suitable for you.

If you have time to monitor the application on your own, it is not required to have an agent as they do provide detailed and clear instructions on the website. If you don't and are willing to pay, an agent might come in handy. Remember to check whether the agent is registered with MARA (the migration agency regulatory body) and meet a few before going on with one.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tunisian37 (Sep 18, 2012)

Tunisian37 said:


> Hi Amine,
> 
> My mail is sofiane.manai at yahoo.com
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your answer.
What about the assessment? should I apply as Accountant, management accountant, Tax accountant or general accountant (For your information My diploma is Management accountancy) I worked as general and management accountancy, i worked also as office Manager, finance manager...

Thank u in advance for ur answer


----------



## NhatPham (Sep 2, 2012)

I was told that applying as an Accountant (General) could give some flexibility and the quota for this occupation is higher (not really sure). I myself was assessed as a general accountant as well despite being an external auditor for 7 years.


----------



## Tunisian37 (Sep 18, 2012)

Tunisian37 said:


> Thank you so much for your answer.
> What about the assessment? should I apply as Accountant, management accountant, Tax accountant or general accountant (For your information My diploma is Management accountancy) I worked as general and management accountancy, i worked also as office Manager, finance manager...
> 
> Thank u in advance for ur answer


Thanks a lot for your answer.
must the occupation be as the diploma? 
i think that it will be not easy to find a job as an office manager in AUS...
do u have any idea about the cities where we have more chance to have a job?

Thank you


----------



## sparkle6 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi all, I'm a part qualified CA from India looking for opportunities in Accounting / auditing in Australia. Can someone help me with a few clarifications please. I want to know if I should go on with applying from India and get employer sponsorship or file EOI for PR?


----------

